# Phenibut: The Enabling Compound



## rossija86 (Nov 24, 2010)

This was my reply to someone's question. Putting a lot of information into it, I thought it would be a good thread. I would like to see this supplement help others as it helped me. I believe sharing knowledge from experience is key to communicating the right details about a compound to those not knowing its properties.

The addiction will rarely happens to phenibut. I've been using it for over three years. I started off taking it about 1-2 times every two weeks. I discovered that mixing it with caffeine and ephedrine gave me a similar feeling to amphetamines. This made perfect sense to me as amphetamine are capable of stimulating the following neurotransmitters: dopamine, norepinephrine and serotonin. Different amphetamines stimulate different neurotransmitters. Phenibut inhibits dopamine and serotonin. Caffeine stimulates dopamine and a norepinephrine like neurotransmitter; noradrenaline. Ephedrine stimulates norepinephrine. Taking it about once a week worked amazingly for the first year. It became less and less potent every month just as amphetamines would if you were take them as often. After two years I started to use it frequently, averaging 2-3 times per week. Eventually it lost its use after 3 years and started making me feel anxious when taken. I will now take a little bit about once every 2 weeks when I'm in real need of a clear functioning mind. The longest I would use it is two days in a row with taking it three days straight no more than two times. It never really made me depressed after using it. I never felt I was addicted to it as you would be too dizzy and needing a break from it after two days. I had amazing sleeps and would wake up energized and alert if I would take it early enough in the day for its sleep aiding properties to start working.

Never having been addicted to it, I did however overdose myself and many of my friends numerous times. Overdose effects include: dizziness, loss of motor skills, extreme nausea. Major overdose includes vomiting every 15-45 minutes non-stop for 12+ hours and having no recollection of occurred events. It can render you unconscious in high doses just like GHB as its chemical structure is virtually identical. Anything that acts on GABA receptors when taken in high amounts will have this effect: alcohol and benzodiazepines (ativan, valium, xanax). Being 150lb (male), I learned that I shouldn't exceed 2grams in a 24 hour period. As long as you pace it out the first few times you take it to determine your threshold and know the amount you're taking; you should never experience the adverse effects mentioned above. If you wish to combine it with caffeine and ephedrine as I did, this is the optimal procedure: ingest about 50-75% of your max 24 hour dose. 1 hour later, ingest the remainder of the dose along with 200-300mg of caffeine and 16-32mg of ephedrine.

I graduated from college with all As in my majoring courses in the final year of my 3-year diploma in business administration. I majored in accounting and managed to land a government job as an auditor before completing my program that I started a week after graduation. Getting the job was no easy task. It required passing an IQ and an english test of which 70 of 220 people that entered the competition had passed. Then 21 of the 70 were hired after passing an interview consisting of three challenging questions being answered. The categories were: time management, a difficult situation and a socially challenging situation. All three had to be logically presented to two interviewers after being given time to prepare them by yourself.

I mentioned all that because I know that if it wasn't for the phenibut/caffeine/ephedrine combinations; I would have not had the job I have now.

I'm Russian by the way and I know the tension the Polaks and the Russians had. I read what you wrote before and I hope this Russian product helps you along with what I wrote in this extended post. Phenibut deserves the recognition I have given it by sharing the information I acquired through experience.

Share an experience or ask a question. I enjoy inquiries.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Have you ever tried GHB? How do you think it compares to phenibut?


----------



## rossija86 (Nov 24, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Have you ever tried GHB? How do you think it compares to phenibut?


No, unfortunately not; haven't had a chance. Out of the three benzos I names, Ativan was the only one I tried.

Have you tried GHB? If so, how was it? My buddy might be getting it prescribed to him soon as a sleeping aid. In which case I will try it.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Well i take GBL (wich converts to GHB) daily every evening, i am mentally addicted to it however it doesnt help my anxiety, this pretty atypical tough as for most it works miracles for social anxiety, GABAB agonism is a very interesting target for SA, GHB does that on top of increasing dopamine wich makes you talkative and increases reward for activities like hanging out with friends. I dont recommend taking it daily tough as i seem to be the only guy able to do it without getting physically addicted (for most mental addicted takes over making them take it 24/7).


----------



## rossija86 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've never heard of GBL. Do you get it legally?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

rossija86 said:


> I've never heard of GBL. Do you get it legally?


In my country it is still legal, its used a cleaning product, it rapidly converts to GHB after being absorbed by the stomach lining (kicks in within 4 minutes), i do think its illegal in canada and if you order it, it will be from europe, with a big risk of customs getting it.

Its dirt cheap, 20 dollar for 250ml or something (wich is simular to half a liter of GHB).


----------



## rossija86 (Nov 24, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> In my country it is still legal, its used a cleaning product, it rapidly converts to GHB after being absorbed by the stomach lining (kicks in within 4 minutes), i do think its illegal in canada and if you order it, it will be from europe, with a big risk of customs getting it.
> 
> Its dirt cheap, 20 dollar for 250ml or something (wich is simular to half a liter of GHB).


Thanks for the info. I'm going to check its legality in Canada. If its legal, I'll give it a try considering its that cheap.


----------

